# What's Happening On March???



## KAIA (Jan 4, 2007)

We All Know What Is Coming For This Month, February And April... But.... What About March????


----------



## OnaFyre (Jan 4, 2007)

SO Weird! I was having the same question in my head about an hour ago. I was putting all of the upcoming collections into my personal calander... because I'm obsessive like that... And nothing in March! Which means nothing specific I can point my boyfriend to for my birthday
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Edit: So, actually TV on the Radio will be in town again around my birthday, and that's almost better than MAC...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya my birthday is March 1st!!! I need a new collection so i can do some birthday shopping!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 4, 2007)

I hope they have a good one, my birthday is in March too!

Actually after the Jan. & Feb. hauls, I promised myself no more cosmetics until the Nordstrom Ex. line.  How about a bag? I'd like one like the Bobbi Brown organizer, w/the mesh pockets divided (and at a similar price).


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 5, 2007)

My birthday is the 2nd of March, so we need a collection!!!!!


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised. It seems like every other week it's a new collection. They should push some February stuff to March, at least so we can recover from December!


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 5, 2007)

What's happening in March???

We all sit around playing with our hauls and dousing the fires of the melted remains of our credit cards!!!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 5, 2007)

my birthday is on march 11th...o well...


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 5, 2007)

Mine's March 3rd, btw.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_What's happening in March???

We all sit around playing with our hauls and dousing the fires of the melted remains of our credit cards!!!!_

 





 I agree!! 

My birthday's March 30.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 5, 2007)

Actually, I am releaved that there is nothing in March so far!  After the Barbie haul I am planning, I couldn't get anything in March even if I wanted to!


----------



## lightnlovly (Jan 5, 2007)

Yay!!  All these March Bdays!!! (Mine's the 25th)  It's okay (for me atleast) that they aren't releasing anything...after all I will be in recovery mode by that time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trying to figure out what to do with no money!


----------



## RobinG (Jan 5, 2007)

My Birthday is march 16th.


----------



## KAIA (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lightnlovly* 

 
_Yay!!  All these March Bdays!!! (Mine's the 25th)  It's okay (for me atleast) that they aren't releasing anything...after all I will be in recovery mode by that time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trying to figure out what to do with no money!_

 
MINE IS THE 25TH TOO!!!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jan 6, 2007)

So, happy birthday in advance for you guys


----------



## Bianca (Jan 6, 2007)

My birthday is March 22th  I'm getting old LOL (25)


----------



## jpohrer (Jan 6, 2007)

Mine is March 28th!


----------



## mellimello (Jan 7, 2007)

Mine is March 12! I wish they'd push some of the collections to March so I can use birthday $$ and gift cards on them lol.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 7, 2007)

mines March 7th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i put the wrong date in on specktra *doh!* i wasnt paying attention silly me.

thank god for the break in between collections for people to recover


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_MINE IS THE 25TH TOO!!!_

 
me three! what a coincidence with our birthday, our passion for mac and being here at specktra. i think it's a sure sign for a nice mac haul celebration in march!!


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobinG* 

 
_My Birthday is march 16th._

 
My birthday is the 16th, too.

I'm kind of glad that there aren't any collections being released in March. I'm planning on spending quite a bit on Barbie Loves MAC, so I'd probably be broke anyways.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 7, 2007)

Specktra's blog mentions something in March about "Glam Gams" but there aren't any details yet.


----------



## starshapedshard (Jan 7, 2007)

My birthday is the day after they release the Barbie collection.  Too bad my family doesn't do birthdays!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 8, 2007)

I hope they do something in March! 
My bday is March 14


----------



## princess (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe they are finally taking pity on us and giving us a break.

High chance of that happening! I guess they are just keeping everything under wraps for now.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 8, 2007)

I think March's "Glam Gams" is going to be interesting, particularly since it's the beginning of the summer season (well, here in the south it is...) and anything to do with foxy legs is great in my book.


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I hope they have a good one, my birthday is in March too!

Actually after the Jan. & Feb. hauls, I promised myself no more cosmetics until the Nordstrom Ex. line.  How about a bag? I'd like one like the Bobbi Brown organizer, w/the mesh pockets divided (and at a similar price)._

 





 where is this from???? is bobbi brown selling this with a recent collection. me want!!!! NOW!!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_





 where is this from???? is bobbi brown selling this with a recent collection. me want!!!! NOW!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This went for sale in Nov. 2006 for $50.  It might be sold out, I did not see it on the BB nor Nordstrom (I purchased it at Bloomie's) websites last week .  Try SAKS, Bergdorf, Neiman Marcus & ebay  (a few people were selling it last month).





*photo from November 23rd email from bobbibrown,com


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 8, 2007)

its beautiful


----------



## princess (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I think March's "Glam Gams" is going to be interesting, particularly since it's the beginning of the summer season (well, here in the south it is...) and anything to do with foxy legs is great in my book. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What's Glam Gams?


----------



## shriekingviolet (Jan 10, 2007)

Isn't March typically a slow month collection wise for MAC?  It seems like in the past 3 years there hasn't been a full-size collection released then.  Maybe a smaller one like Dejarose and/or a collection revolving around certain products (like a lip/nail collection like Classic coordinates or the blush doubles), but not a major collection on the scale of their typical February spring collection (like Madame B or Culturebloom), early Summer collection (Sundressing, D'Bohemia, Salsabelle), etc.

MAC seems to be pretty regular in how they schedule their collections from year to year, so I'd be more surprised by a big collection (or even 3 or more smaller ones) being announced for March than there not being anything released at all.


----------



## Agnes79 (Jan 11, 2007)

mine is march 25th


----------



## labwom (Jan 11, 2007)

March people are f'n awesome! I'm March 26th!


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 11, 2007)

MARCH 29 right over heeeerrreeee!! hehe.. all i want are gift cards. a lot of them


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 12, 2007)

Im getting in on the spirit of this post: my birthday is march 28th!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 13, 2007)

wow lots of March girls here!
I'm one of them too (March 5th), and I'm not sure if I would want any new collections for march, I might make a huge dent over Icons and Barbie collection, lol


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 16, 2007)

March 8th here and my fiancee's is the 10th! he better get me some MAC! haha and I'll get him some... omg what do guys even like as much as we like MAC ? :O


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess* 

 
_What's Glam Gams?_

 
I really don't know much other than the name, but I'm assuming it has to do with legs...(gams). 
New details will likely find their way on the blog!


----------



## lah_knee (Jan 16, 2007)

mine is march 21st  no one has my bday haha wow lots of march babies


----------



## ThaHigher (Jan 16, 2007)

March 17th!!, Wow, I'm the only St. Patty's Baby!?!


----------



## thedivaa (Jan 19, 2007)

March babies rulee!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My b'day's on March 12th!


----------



## KAIA (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok I Went Yesterday To My Closest Mac Store And I Asked My Mua What's Up With March??? She Said : Ohhh March Is A Boring Month There's Nothing "wow" Coming Out, Nothing With Colors...=( ...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpohrer* 

 
_Mine is March 28th!_

 
My birthday is March 28th too!
Woo for march bdays!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThaHigher* 

 
_March 17th!!, Wow, I'm the only St. Patty's Baby!?!_

 

Me too, March 17th, I'm a St. Pat's baby!  My Mom told me that the nurses were trying to convince her to name me Patricia.

I'm probably going to spend quite a bit on the Barbie Collection, so I'm hoping that if they have something new for March, I won't love it.


----------



## lah_knee (Jan 25, 2007)

something called lightful color is going to launch but i cant remember when; if its in march or april. its a soft collection of pigments shadows and stuff the colors are silvery and lavender/purples.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_something called lightful color is going to launch but i cant remember when; if its in march or april. its a soft collection of pigments shadows and stuff the colors are silvery and lavender/purples._

 
OOH that's going to be so exciting!!!! sounds like it'd be so pretty!!


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I really don't know much other than the name, but I'm assuming it has to do with legs...(gams). 
New details will likely find their way on the blog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glam Gams is basically the repromote of the sundressing body bronzer sprays from last year! Along with it will be a **NEW** 185 brush!!! It's for buffing emollient or powder based products onto the body.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 26, 2007)

Mine's March 29 and my son is March 16... we've almost got the whole danged month covered.  Where's our line of goodies? LOL


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 26, 2007)

lol shimmer, i was like WTF are gams? LMAO!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_something called lightful color is going to launch but i cant remember when; if its in march or april. its a soft collection of pigments shadows and stuff the colors are silvery and lavender/purples._

 
SweetestPoison posted something about that. (link below)
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=63663&highlight=lightful


----------



## lsperry (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Glam Gams is basically the repromote of the sundressing body bronzer sprays from last year! Along with it will be a **NEW** 185 brush!!! It's for buffing emollient or powder based products onto the body._

 
I won't be getting any more sprays because I didn't use up the one I bought last year...But I may give the 185 a try.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 1, 2007)

The only two colour stories being launched in March, as far as the literature I looked at said, will be Plushglass shade extensions and Glam Gams.  Both are due 27 March on the website and 29 March in the stores/counters.


----------



## lsperry (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_The only two colour stories being launched in March, as far as the literature I looked at said, will be Plushglass shade extensions and Glam Gams.  Both are due 27 March on the website and 29 March in the stores/counters._

 
March is looking better and better...We now have 3 color stories:

Plushglass
Glam Gams 
Balloonacy - March 28th [MAC stores and Nordstrom prelaunch]

February and March may be my biggest MAC purchases EVER!

Now, if only I could get my hands on the es and piggies from Lightful Colour....


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_





 where is this from???? is bobbi brown selling this with a recent collection. me want!!!! NOW!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is the new one (same as mine, but is white).
link


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 13, 2007)

happy birthday to all march ladies!  i am relieved too there is nothing in march, because i just spend a big chunk on barbie and raquel


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_happy birthday to all march ladies!  i am relieved too there is nothing in march, because i just spend a big chunk on barbie and raquel_

 
yeah, same here. I am going on no buy...


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 13, 2007)

15 more days for balloonacy!!! 
I can't wait! I didn't get any gifts for my birthday (mine was 5th) and I'm expecting a haul haul! hehehe!!!


----------

